# What are my chances of being pregnant?? (TMI but important details)



## MamaMem (Sep 27, 2008)

I know when I ovulated. The next day (still had a bit of mucus) DTD with a condom that came off when he came out. Now my period is 2 days late. Every test I have taken says negative. My cervix is very! high.

That all sounds very probable to me. But I don't feel pregnant in any way and have every time i have gotten pregnant (x4) even when I ended miscarrying. And the tests say Negative - cheap ones and First Response Early Detection....

eta I have always had a positive test before expected AF.


----------



## MamaMem (Sep 27, 2008)

nevermind.


----------

